# Arms Reach Cosleeper - how long can you use it?



## motherbirth

We are looking into getting the Arms Reach Cosleeper for when the baby is born. We don't have room in our bedroom for a crib next to the bed, and we want something that can go right next to the bed for extending the width as well as something where the baby can take a nap when we aren't sleeping in the bed. My husband has back issues, so a mattress on the floor is not an option. We also like that it is portable for visiting our parents, etc.

If we get it, how long can we use it for?


----------



## Meems

i'd say it depends on a few things. i have the mini co sleeper which i used as a nightstand, DD slept w/ us







but i can tell you a few things... it is compact and you can transport it easily, but it doesn't make a seamless transition from it to any bed. i was soooooo disappointed when i laid DD in there and there is this bar b/t us... so i couldn't really lay next to her... and she wouldn't sleep unless we were touching.

i have a friend who DID use her co-sleeper and it was the regular size and used it until 13 months and then used the crib.

hth


----------



## Attached Mama

We used the mini one. Loved it! Dd slept in it until about 6- 8 months when she was old enough to pull herself up and could have fallen out of it. There is a bar/dip between the sleeper and bed as a pp pointed out. Never botherd us. I can't stand anyone touching me when I sleep so it was fine for me. We coslept after that, still do, and once dd is asleep I slide her over into her own space. We did put the mattress on the floor for a while. If that isn't an option I think sidecarring a crib is your best bet. Or you could just bedshare. I put dd on the bed and would often leave at naptime after she was asleep, but we were in a tiny place with the LR right off the bedroom so I could see if she woke up - falling out of bed wasn't an issue. If your child turns out to be one you can pick up and move in their sleep, then putting them on their own mattress on the floor after they fall asleep at naptime may be another option.


----------



## lizardmom

We used a sidecar crib until my dd was over 3. It really is nice and inexpensive too!
Check out this site http://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/index.htm


----------



## STJinNoVa

We used ours for about six months until she seemed to be getting too big to sleep in it comfortably. She uses every inch of her crib now, so I'm guessing she appreciates the extra space!

It doesn't sit quite level with the bed - there's always a divider. I didn't find it problematic to lift her out to nurse in bed and then put her back, but I know lots of people have been unhappy with that arrangement.

The full-size is heavy and fairly complicated to set up, so we didn't really consider it an option for traveling. A pack-and-play would be a better option for traveling.


----------



## motherbirth

Thanks for all the input! Maybe we'd be better doing the traditional crib with the sidecar modifications and getting something else for travelling. I had a crib for my other 2 (it's been a long time) and it was only ever used as a changing table, so I was thinking getting one would be a waste of money. I am really concerned about having somewhere for the baby to nap as well as my husband liking the idea of a little separation with the baby (like it sleeps with us but has its own space). Or maybe I can find one used so we can try it out and we aren't spending all that money before we decide what we like.

For people who do the sidecar thing with a crib, can you put one of those mesh rails on the side to keep baby from rolling out of the crib when you aren't in bed with it?


----------

